# School me on Muzzle-loaders



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all, looking for some information on muzzle-loaders. I started a hunting a few years ago and killed my first buck with a bow this past season. I'd like to move up to muzzy next year but, I don't know the first thing about them. I would like to know the following:

What is a good make/model for all-around hunting? The Remington 870 of muzzle-loaders so-to-speak?

Type of muzzle-loader? Brake action? Inline?...

Anything else I should be thinking of?

I'd like to purchase the firearm within the next month or two so I can start getting familiar with it and practicing and what not. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What states do you plan on hunting? Regulations vary regarding actions, optics etc etc between various states. What animals do you plan to hunt? What is your budget?


-DallanC


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I've only ever hunted in Utah and don't plan to branch out of state any time soon. I would like optics unless price becomes an issue. My budget is about $450-$500... Is that reasonable?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Take a peek at the CVA Accura V2 guns, they seem pretty popular among shooters right now.


-DallanC


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a knight disk extreme pretty much new. willing to sell it.
http://www.knightrifles.com/product/disc-extreme-carbonknight-straight-stock-muzzleloader/


----------



## krmcne (Feb 24, 2015)

I have three BP rifles and have done quite a bit of hunting with them. Here are some of my opinions:

I like the break action rifles. They seem to be the easiest to get a 209 primer into. Some bolt action rifles require you to put the primer onto a tool to insert it into the breech. It's real difficult to do if you lose the little tool.

Since Utah now allows scopes with magnification, I put a 3-9x scope on my guns. I don't feel the need to handicap myself with open sights or a 1x scope any longer.

I like using the powder pellets. 

I don't like using sabots. They are just too hard for me to load after the first couple of shots. I've had good luck with Power Belt bullets.

I like a gun with a stainless barrel. I don't worry about rust after cleaning it with soap and water.

I like the CVA guns. You can of course spend more if you want to.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Opinions are like noses, every one has one especially when it comes to muzzleloaders. I'm a die hard thompson fan have been for 25 years, but I do know some guys that shoot the cva accura and love them. As far as powder, loads, sights and stuff its going to depend on what you like and what your gun likes. What shoots good out of one rifle may not out of another. Buy a rifle get someone that's familiar with the sport to take you shooting and have fun. Guaranteed once you start you wont want to stop.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Opinion:

Caliber: 50. It is the 30.06 of the muzzy world. Can get stuff anywhere in the USA.

Traditional Muzzy: Thompson-Center Hawken 50 cal. 

New Age Muzzy: Break action. Just flat out easier to load, clean, etc.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, through reading I think I've narrowed it down to a break action .50 caliber. Going to start reading some reviews on brands and models to see what works. 

Thanks!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has brought up the Thompson Center Omega.
It's probably the closest thing to the "870" of the muzzleloaders.
Here's a review of it.
https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/the-tc-omega-and-cva-optima-gun-review/
Also, the CVA Optima is also a good gun for the price.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> I'm surprised nobody has brought up the Thompson Center Omega.
> It's probably the closest thing to the "870" of the muzzleloaders.
> Here's a review of it.
> https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/the-tc-omega-and-cva-optima-gun-review/
> Also, the CVA Optima is also a good gun for the price.


If the omega interests you I have one that I would be willing to part with for a good price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Thompson


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm personally looking at buying the Thompson Center pro hunter fx this year, unless someone wants to convince me otherwise.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm new to muzzying and bought an Omega just before they discontinued them. I don't have experience with any other muzzleloader so but I know a good firearm feels, functions, and shoots like. Won't be changing any time soon. ------SS


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

I built a .50 hawken rifle from an 'in the white' kit, just for kicks really, it ended up looking and feeling far better than I expected, I guess even a blind squirrel gets a nut once in a while. It's a blast to shoot and I'm thinking of putting in for muzzleloader this year. I would prefer not to use optics, a rangefinder and those sorts of things. Half the fun would be knowing that I did it the low tech way. I can't understand the point of the primitive weapon hunts if you add so many gadgets, might as well just use a centerfire rifle...


----------

